# craftsman snowblower belt size



## Steven Kicklighter (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi,I own craftsman model 48624837 snowblower.
I just found the stock snowblower fall apart.
Do you know how to measure craftsman snowblower belt size ?
What I know the width is 5/8 inch.
How about the length ? 112 inch or 114 inch ?
Hexautoparts has 5/8" x 114" snowblower belt size for sale,I am considering to try this snowblower belt replacement because of cheap price and free shipping but need to confirm the belt size firstly.
Thank you.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

sears shows 3 belts for that tractor blower https://www.searspartsdirect.com/mod...iAAEgIoaPD_BwE

heres your parts manual https://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...n-parts-manual

side note is that unit is made by MTD so many parts are interchangeable or interchange with both companies


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Steven

From the diagram on SearsPartsDirect it looks like you need part #60. It's a 5/8" X 114" belt

The belts 26-27&28 are for the transmission drive.

.


----------

